
Ruby on Rails Tutorial screencasts, 2nd edition - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-screencasts-2nd-editio
======
eggbrain
For those of us who have already gone through the first edition of his
tutorials, would anyone have any books they would add that are essential for
learning Rails in depth?

~~~
dutchrapley
The Rails 3 Way by Obie Fernandez

~~~
rjsamson
I'll second that. One of the better Rails books I've read.

------
desigooner
These are great. Does anyone have any similar recommendations for Python /
Django? I tried the MIT OCW videos for Python and they're pretty dry.

~~~
fcoury
And, not trying to steal the thread, but I'd love to get some recommendations
for Erlang as well.

------
peterjancelis
I bought the second edition last Friday and have watched videos 1 to 7 last
weekend. Really well done, love how the new edition uses Bootstrap!

------
kenny_r
Thank you so much for your effort and patience Michael. These video tutorials
and the accompanying ebook are amazing resources for beginners.

~~~
mhartl
Glad to hear it! I really appreciate the support.

~~~
ChemicalScum
I'm going through your tutorial at the moment and I think it's excellent. Now
I'm considering buying the updated screencast. One question though. Is there
any possibility for kindle friendly e-book?

~~~
mhartl
Many Kindles can read PDFs, and the Rails Tutorial book is designed to look
good on those. Eventually I may release a mobi format as well, but it's a pain
to make, and I find that both mobi and ePub are rotten formats for technical
books.

------
seanoliver
Thanks for keeping this incredible resource current, Michael. The first
edition of your book was what first got me into web development. I'm
definitely looking forward to the updated edition!

------
muloka
I've worked through most of the 2nd edition PDF when it first came out though
received an email this afternoon stating "I'd also like to note that the
latest PDF incorporates lots of improvements (including some big ones)
discovered in the course of making the screencasts."

Out of curiosity do you have a list of big improvements between the initial
2nd edition PDF and the most up to date release?

~~~
mhartl
The biggest thing is a complete elimination of the need for a lambda in the
status feed. You can compare

[http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/following-
users?versi...](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/following-
users?version=3.0#sec:scopes_subselects_and_a_lambda)

and

[http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/following-
users#sec:s...](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/following-
users#sec:scopes_subselects_and_a_lambda)

to see the difference.

------
bomatson
Just finished these screencasts last week and enjoyed every second of them!
Thanks for helping me get started with Rails, Michael

------
jongold
Really enjoyed the first edition (it was the first thing that got Rails to
'stick' after years of not-really-getting-it and it's my go-to resource for
friends who ask about learning Rails); how different is the second edition?
Will probably end up buying it anyway but is it a complete rewrite or just
some updates?

~~~
mhartl
There are _lots_ of updates. I think it's definitely worth getting if you
liked the 1st edition. ( _Full disclosure_ : I am the author.)

------
sunwooz
I bought the Rails Tutorial book only to find out that there's a free online
version and the 2nd edition well on its way. Totally my fault though,
should've done more research :/. Otherwise, it's a great book and I'm sure the
2nd edition fixes the compatibility issues.

------
btian
Does anyone know when the version of screencast on Safari Books will be
updated to 2nd edition?

UPDATE: sorry I just saw it. It's called "Ruby on Rails LiveLessons (Sneak
Peek Video Training), Second Edition". Hopefully they'll update to the final
version soon.

------
callmevlad
Anyone know if there is an "upgrade discount" for folks who purchased the 1st
edition (physical book and screencasts) about a year ago?

~~~
mhartl
Yes, there is. Check your email for the discount code. If you can't find it,
please email me directly (<http://railstutorial.org/contact>).

------
russtrpkovski
Congrats Mike on finishing the 2nd edition!

------
jamiecarruthers
The bundle was $95 yesterday. I still will be buying it at the weekend though.

~~~
mhartl
With the 20% discount it's only $5 more now that it was yesterday. (The coupon
code is '2ndEd'.)

------
mchristoff
This is great. Congrads Mike!

------
etherealHN
In the spirit of HN, where would you go if you wanted to pirate the
screencasts (the most recent ones of course, the old ones are all over
demonoid)

~~~
etherealHN
Funny how the attitude of HN users change their mind about content piracy when
it's closer to something like what they work on.

~~~
mitsche
I don’t think the majority of people here condone piracy. It’s the practice of
criminalizing people who don’t acquire stuff legally because they either can’t
(e.g. the content not being available in their country) or won’t (because the
distribution model puts the consumer in a unfavorable position) that rubs
people the wrong way.

~~~
mhartl
Indeed. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4077125>

